# Hilfe side-by-side kommt bei jeden spiel !



## Marvin591bb (26. Februar 2012)

Huhu ich hab ein problem wen ich spiele spielen möchte kommt diese fehlermeldung..

Diese anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, da die side-by-side Konfiguration ungültig ist ..

Wie gesagt kommt bei jeden spiel was soll ich machen wie soll ich vor gehn 

Hab Vista 32 bit.. bin echt am ende mit meinen latein was kan ich machen was sollte ich probieren bitte bitte um hilfe 
wen es nötig ist könnte ich euch meine teamvifer geben und ihr macht das fuer mich 

Mit freundlichen grüßen Marvin591bb


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Februar 2012)

System, seit wann, etc.?


----------



## derP4computer (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen bei PCGH!

Hier was dazu Windows 7 - Defekte ?Side-by-Side-Konfiguration? beheben - System-Tools - PC-WELT


----------



## OctoCore (26. Februar 2012)

Tja... das hängt ursächlich mit den Visual C++ Runtimebibliotheken von MS zusammen.
Entweder ist es die falsche Version oder sie fehlen oder sie sind schlicht korrupt (= im Eimer).
Dann ist da noch die Frage, ob es an irgendwelchen nachinstallierten DLLs liegt, die so manche Software bei der Installation gleich mitbringt, was zur Folge hat, das man die entsprechenden Bibliotheken in zig Versionsnummern im System hat - oder an denen die Windows schon mitbringt.
In dem ganzen Geflecht kann sich schon mal was verschlucken.
Hilfe per Forum ist extrem schwer, weil es eine sehr individuelle Angelegenheit deines Systems ist - vor allem, wenn der Fehler nicht nur bei einem Programm auftritt - da wäre es einfach -, da reicht meist eine Neuinstallation.
Höchstens ein paar allgemeine Hilfestellungen:
Falls es ein Problem mit den windowseigenen Bibliotheken ist, kann ein sfc-Lauf da vielleicht helfen.
Also die Eingabeaufforderung mit Adminrechten öffnen und auf der Kommandozeile
_sfc /scannow_
eingeben und der Dinge harren, die da kommen.
Wenn der Lauf fertig ist, dann mal neu booten und sehen, ob es was gebracht hat.
Falls nicht, geht es weiter zum nächsten Level.


----------



## Marvin591bb (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo..

Also ich hab mir vor 2 tagen win 7 drauf gemacht wieder weil mein pc zu viele sachen drauf hatte und co ja dan hab ich mir win 7 drauf gemacht und bemerkte da keine spiele laufen darauf hin hab ich mir heute Vista drauf gemacht orginal natürlich !.. 

Und es geht wieder nicht das ist doch blöd 

Jetzt instaliere ich grade die service packs fuer Vista ist das richtig da man die instalieren sollte ?


----------



## mmayr (26. Februar 2012)

Servicepacks schaden prinzipiell nicht! 
Trotzdem würde ich bei Win7 bleiben.
Was heißt: dass keine Spiele laufen?

Schreib uns doch mal, was für eine System du besitzt! Mainboard, CPU, Grafikkarte, Arbeitsspeicher,...


----------



## OctoCore (26. Februar 2012)

Marvin591bb schrieb:


> Jetzt instaliere ich grade die service packs fuer Vista ist das richtig da man die instalieren sollte ?


 
Wie mmayr schreibt: SP schadet nicht.
Bügelt aber auch nicht unbedingt eine vermurkste (wodurch auch immer) Konfiguration glatt - mag also was bringen oder auch nicht.
Aber Versuch macht kluch.
Wirst schon merken, ob sich anschließend etwas getan hat.


----------



## Marvin591bb (26. Februar 2012)

Also mein system ist 

Herstellerell
Professor AMD ATHLON 64 X 2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ 3.00 GHZ
Arbeitsspeicher 4,00 GB
Systemtyp:32 BIT betriebsstystem
Und ja ich konnte früher battlefield 3 Auf high end spielen soviel dazu also am pc liegts nicht hatte ja win 7 früher drauf und bin dan zu vista umgestiegen 
was tun hab jtz service pack drauf hat ne stunden gedauert und half mir leider auch nicht was kan ich tun da ich wieder spiele drauf tun kan PC spiele natürlich 
Möchte momentan bus simulator 2012 Spielen aber es geht nicht  jtz probierte ich La noire und er kommt mit Microsoft .net Framework 3.5 SP1

Bitte um hilfe kan nichts gamen sonstiges

Mit freundlichen grüßen Marvin


----------



## Marvin591bb (26. Februar 2012)

Framework hab ich nun auuch drauf aber der bus simulator geht natürlich nicht ich verzweifel noch...

bin am überlegen da ich mir ein alien ware pc kaufe fuer 1500 euro wegen diesen hässlichen side-by-side ******* raste ich noch ist nicht normal

kan mir wer per teamvifer helfen da ihr das fuer mich macht


----------



## mmayr (26. Februar 2012)

Du brauchst definitv keinen neuen PC. Das ist ein Software-Problem!
Teamviewer wird da nichts bringen, denke ich mal!

Du hattest mit WIN7 die gleichen Probleme?


----------



## Marvin591bb (26. Februar 2012)

Jaa das gleiche problem 

Hab grad battlefield probiert und was sehe ich es geht soger xDDD aber bus simulator geht nicht wieso geht das nicht ist mein pc zu gut oder so 

Hab auch la noire probiert geht alles außer Bus simulator leider liegt vieleicht dadran da es runtergeladen ist ?
Und was ich gleich erstmal mache zu win 7 wieder wechseln den Vista ist mir zu blöd und zu alt aber trz verstehe ich nicht wieso bei bus simulator 2012 side-by-side kommt


----------



## mmayr (26. Februar 2012)

1. Verwende bitte Satzzeichen! Es strengt sehr an, das zu lesen!
2. Jetzt auf einmal gehen Spiele doch, die du vorher als nicht funktionierend angeführt hast!?!
3. Hast du alle Patches für Bussimulater runtergeladen?
4. Treiber alle auf dem neuesten Stand?
5. Wie alt bist du? Spielst noch Bussimulator?


----------

